# Brauche dringend Hilfe!!!! Verwahrloster Teich



## Nessi2002 (13. März 2015)

NOTIZ: Bevor ihr meinen Post lest, beachtet bitte: Ich kann verstehen, dass das was ich hier schreibe, bestimmt bei dem einen oder anderen die Gemüter erhitzt, aber bitte nicht böse oder beleidigend werden. Danke

Ich habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet, weil ich Hilfe brauche. Im Garten meines Elternhauses gibt es einen Teich, in dem sich 3 Goldfische befinden. Meine Mutter lebt alleine in dem Haus. Sie ist noch berufstätig und mir ist schon seit einigen Jahren aufgefallen, dass sie sich um den Teich nicht mehr kümmern will. Es ist ihr wohl zuviel. Allerdings überlässt sie die Fische, die sich daran befinden, einfach ihrem Schicksal, denn sie sind ihr wohl ziemlich egal. Sie füttert sie nicht und kümmert sich auch sonst nicht um den Teich, wodurch dieser mittlerweile in einem erbärmlichen Zustand ist. 
Da mir die Fische mit Sicherheit NICHT egal sind, liege ich ihr seit etwa eineinhalb Jahren in den Ohren, dass etwas geschehen muss und sie entweder jemanden kommen lassen muss, der den Teich wieder in Ordnung bringt oder die Fische aus dem Teich entfernen lassen muss. Ich höre immer wieder "Ja ja, ich kümmer mich drum" und nichts passiert!
Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir dann der Geduldsfaden gerissen und ich habe gesagt: "Entweder du machst jetzt was oder ich melde dich beim Veterinäramt!", was natürlich zu einem Streit führte. Letztendlich hat sie aber ihr Einverständnis gegeben, dass die Fische wegkommen und ich habe gesagt, ich kümmer mich um alles weitere.

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Wohin mit den Goldfischen? Ich würde sie ungern in irgendeinem Teich aussetzen, sondern sie irgendwo wissen, wo sie gut versorgt werden. Soll ich hier einfach inserieren, dass ich 3 Goldfische zu verschenken habe? Wo könnte ich sie noch hinbringen?
2. Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische aus dem Teich? Einer der drei Fische ist orange und deshalb leicht zu sehen, die anderen sind aber schwarz und ich habe sie seit Monaten nicht mehr gesehen, da sie sich wahrscheinlich irgendwo im Schlamm vergraben. Ich weiß nicht wie ich sie finden soll. Das Wasser des Teiches komplett ablassen, möchte ich nicht, da wir auch noch __ Bergmolch-Larven im Teich haben. Die Larven sind von letztem Jahr und müssten nun bald das Larvenstadium abschließen und den Teich verlassen. Ich weiß aber nicht genau wann, habe nur gelesen, dass die den Winter über im Teich bleiben und ihn erst im nächsten Frühjahr verlassen.
3. Soll ich die Fische überhaupt jetzt schon versuchen zu entfernen oder noch ein bisschen warten, da die noch in der Winterstarre sind. Der orangene Fisch verharrt meistens ruhig im Schlamm, ich sehe ihn aber auch oft umher schwimmen, er ist also definitv auch schon aktiv. Möchte die armen Dinger gerne so schnell wie möglich da raus holen 

Das wär's erstmal. Vielleicht poste ich in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar Bilder, dann könnt ihr euch selbst ein Bild machen.

LG


----------



## Tanny (13. März 2015)

Hallo Nessi, 
erstmal willkommen hier im Forum 
Sicher wirst Du hier später von erfahreneren Forumsmitgliedern noch bessere Hinweise bekommen. 

Aber eines würde ich vorab schon mal behaupten: 
Wenn in dem Teich __ Molche leben, dann wird die Wasserqualität nicht so schlecht sein, dass die Fische 
akut bedroht sind. 

Also nichts überstürzen. 

In einem Naturteich ist es auch nicht erforderlich, die Fische zuzufüttern - ganz im Gegenteil, das zusätzliche 
Füttern kann evtl. sogar die Wasserqualität zerstören. 

Die Fische werden genug natürliche Nahrung findn - sonst hätten sie bis jetzt nicht überlebt. 

Ich würde vorschlagen, mach mal ganz in Ruhe ein paar Fotos und stell sie hier rein. 
Dann lässt sich von hier auch leichter sagen, wie Dir mit Deinem Problem am besten zu helfen ist. 

Auf jeden Fall finde ich es klasse, dass Du Dich kümmerst 

Viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2015)

Hier wird keiner böse und beleidigend!

Herzlich Willkommen! 

Die Goldfische kannst Du sicher auch hier anbieten und vielleicht findet sich jemand mehr aus deiner Nähe der den 3 noch Obdach gewähren kann. Wenn nicht kannst Du auch bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen inserieren und wenn Du sie verschenkst, wird sich ganz bestimmt jemand finden.

Ich würde sie zudem noch im Teich lassen, denn sie finden dort sicherlich auch noch was zum fressen. Wenn es dann wärmer wird, die __ Molche raus sind und sich alles etwas klimatisiert hat, könntest Du die Fische auch abgeben und rausfangen. Jetzt ist  das zu früh und zu kalt, dass würden die Fische nicht unbedingt unbeschadet überstehen.

Wenn Du sie dann rausfangen möchtest, kannst Du sicherlich auch den Wasserstand senken und die Fische kommen besser zum Vorschein. Bei den dunklen Fischen wird's natürlich deutlich schwieriger, aber auch das ist zu schaffen.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2015)

Wie groß ist der Teich und drei Goldfische ohne Futter muss keine Tierquälerei sein. Wenn __ Molche drinnen groß werden, dann ist da so viel Leben im Teich, das auch die Goldfische da auf natürliche Art und Weise Ihr Futter finden.


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2015)

Servus Nessi

Herzlich Willkommen

Erstmal ist es sehr gut das du hier nachfragst und nicht gleich in Panik den Teich in Unordnung bringst.

Halt erstmal deine Vier still und laß uns das Fischproblem nüchtern betrachten:

Du hast die Fische vor kurzen gesehen ?
Also sie haben den Winter gut überstanden ?
Heißt sie können im Teich überwintern.

Wenn sich niemand um die Fische in den letzten Jahren gekümmert hat finden sie trotzdem genug Nahrung im Teich.

Dein Mama hat sich auch nicht um Teich die letzten Jahre gekümmert.
Deshalb hat sich der Teich selbst "geholfen" und hat sich in ein biologisches Gleichgewicht begeben.
Heißt > die Biologie reinigt das Wasser, die Wasserpflanzen ziehen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und sorgen für Sauerstoff im Wasser. 
Die Algen decken im Sommer die Oberfläche ab und sorgen dadurch für ein günstiges Mikroklima.

Sodala ...

Was stört dich am Teich jetzt.

Vermutlich sieht der Teich kahl aus,
das Wasser ist leicht grün und 
die Sichttiefe beträgt wenige Zentimeter.

Alles nur für unser Auge und unser empfinden nicht tragbar.
Aber der Teich lebt.

Bepflanzt geht halt erst los. laß den Frühling kommen
Das Wasser wird wieder klar, weil die wachsenden Pflanzen den Algen die Nahrung entziehen.
Dadurch kannst du auch eventuell wieder den Grund sehen.

Also mache jetzt einmal garnix bis wir den Teich gesehen haben.
Also Bilder, Bilder, Bilder ... auch vom Teichumfeld.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Nessi2002 (14. März 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die lieben und hilfsbereiten Antworten. Da bin ich von youtube-Kommentaren doch anderes gewohnt, deswegen meine Notiz. Ich habe jetzt versucht ein paar aussagekräftige Bilder vom Teich zu machen. Ist gar nicht so einfach mit der Wasserspiegelung. Ich lade sie jetzt mal hier hoch und wenn ihr sagt "Darauf kann man nichts erkennen", versuch ich nochmal mein Glück.


----------



## Tanny (14. März 2015)

Hallo Nessi,

 die Fotos sind schön geworden 

Ich finde, der Teich sieht so aus, wie ein Naturteich um diese Jahreszeit ausschaut.

Etwas karg, weil die Pflanzen noch nicht wachsen (das ändert sich in einigen Wochen
explosionsartig  ), aber das Wasser sieht doch gut aus 

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich im Moment gar nichts dran machen, um die Ruhe im Teich nicht zu stören
(auch nicht füttern).

Wenn es etwas wärmer ist, dann werden die Algen zunächst "explodieren", was aber auch normal ist.
Dann sollte man ab und an mal die oben schwimmenden Algen kurz etwas abfischen, um zu verhindern,
dass der Teich immer mehr verschlammt und durch die absterbenden Algen immer mehr Nährstoffe ins Wasser
kommen. Außerdem verhindert man, dass der Teich durch zu viele Algen erstickt.  

Zudem sieht es schöner aus 

Wenn Du die Fische trotzdem abgeben willst, würde ich warten, bis die Amphibien soweit sind, dass Du sie durch
eine Abfischaktion nicht mehr schädigst und in der Zwischenzeit schon mal schauen, dass Du einen
Abnehmer für die Fische findest.

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier im Forum jemand aus Deiner Nähe - derjenige kann Dir dann beim Abfischen sicher
auch helfen 

In irgendeinem See/Teich aussetzen (was Du oben schriebst) solltest Du übrigens auf keinen Fall.
Abgesehen davon, dass das verboten ist, würdest Du durch Einsetzen von Goldfischen in Naturgewässer
dort die Flora und Fauna erheblich gefährden.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (14. März 2015)

Hallo Nessi,
immer mit der Ruhe - so wie die anderen es auch schon schrieben. Der Teich sieht so aus, wie ein Teich um diese Jahreszeit nun mal aussieht. Abgestorbene Pflanzenreste, Blätter, Algen - normal eben. Du kannst natürlich die Optik verbessern und mit einem Kescher die Algenpolster abfischen - allerdings musst du diese dann ganz genau durchsehen. In diesen Polstern leben ungemein viele Tiere.
Was mich mehr irritiert ist der __ Goldfisch, der auf dem einen Foto zu erkennen ist. Liegt der auf der Seite?
Ach, habe gerade gesehen, dass Kirstin schneller war.
petra


----------



## Tanny (14. März 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Was mich mehr irritiert ist der __ Goldfisch, der auf dem einen Foto zu erkennen ist. Liegt der auf der Seite?



.....ich habe eher gedacht, der ist so "rund", der steht vor der Eiablage.....
...Futter  produzieren für Libellenlarven und sonstige kleine Krabbler 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Was mich mehr irritiert ist der __ Goldfisch, der auf dem einen Foto zu erkennen ist. Liegt der auf der Seite?



Hatte ich auch gerade so beim Betrachten der Bilder gedacht!


----------



## Nessi2002 (14. März 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gerade so beim Betrachten der Bilder gedacht!



Ja, der legt sich immer so seitlich. Auf dem Foto liegt er auf dem Grund des Teiches so halb im Schlamm. Manchmal liegt er auch direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche so. Meine Mutter dachte schonmal er wäre tot und wollte ihn rausfischen und da ist er dann wieder wach geworden und weggeschwommen. Der eiert auch irgendwie immer komisch rum beim schwimmen. Bei den anderen beiden ist das nicht so.
Diese grünlichen Algen sind richtiger zäher Schleim und die sind nicht nur an der Wasseroberfläche sondern auch im Rest des Teiches. Natürlich füllen sie das Wasser nicht komplett aus, aber die unteren 30cm sind nahezu vollständig davon bedeckt. Ist das wirklich kein Problem?


----------



## Tanny (14. März 2015)

also ich würde die Algen / den Algenschleim raus fischen. 
Bei dem kleinen Teich wird das Arbeit von höchstens 15 Minuten sein. 

Bei dem __ Goldfisch habe ich mich dann ja gewaltig vertan ........
Ich kenne nicht viel von Fischen, aber wenn sie auf der Seite liegen/schwimmen ist das glaube ich ein Zeichen, 
dass sie irgendetwas haben, also krank sind. 

Das werden Dir die Fischexperten sicher genauer sagen können. 

WIe lange macht er das denn schon?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (14. März 2015)

Hallo Nessi,
also 'normal' ist das wohl bei Fischen nicht, sich mal bequem auf die Seite zu legen. Ich habe Fische nur im Aquarium gehalten und wenn da ein Fisch auf der Seite lag - oh Ha, der war krank. Aber wenn der Kerl schon länger so unterwegs ist - keine Ahnung, bin auch kein Teichfreakfisch. (ich meine natürlich Teichfischfreak)
Ich weiß nicht, wie lange du den Teich schon im Auge hast. Bei mir sieht es z.Zt. ähnlich aus. Diese Algen bedecken fast die Hälfte des Teichgrundes und an manchen Stellen habe ich auch diese schwimmenden Algenpolster - aber egal. Ich weiß, dass in ein paar Wochen die Teichwelt wieder anders aussieht. Nämlich wenn die Teichpflanzen zu wachsen beginnen und den Algen die Nährstoffe streitig machen.
Immer mit der Ruhe und - nebenbei gesagt - schimpf mit deiner Mutter nicht so sehr - ich habe schon viel schlimmere Haltungsbedingungen von Goldfischen gesehen (300L, 5 Goldfische, kein Futter, kein 'gar nichts' - mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis sie tot sind). Da geht es denen deiner Mutter doch super.
petra


----------



## Digicat (14. März 2015)

Servus Nessi

Darf ich fragen in welcher Region der Teich ist.

Frage deshalb weil mir der Teich bei dem Bild mit dem liegenden Fisch sehr seicht vorkommt.

War der Teich stark zugefroren oder hatte er eine oder mehrere offen Stellen oder gar kein Eis ?

Wie tief ist der Teich den eigentlich ?

Ja, was tun ...

Du kannst das Dürre, bei dem Krischlorbeer ? knapp über der Wasseroberfläche abschneiden.
Wenn dort aber im dürren Blattwerk eine Streckerspinne seine Fäden gespannt hat laß das Dürre stehen.
Wenn später genug neue Halme vorhanden sind, kann man die Dürren immer noch abschneiden.

Sonst würde ich nix machen. 

Falls es Dich aber doch juckt die Algen zu beseitigen, dann laß bitte die abgefischten Algen am Teichrand liegen. 
So können kleine und große Insektenlarven wieder zurück ins Wasser. 2-3 Tage später kann man die Algen immer noch am Kompost entsorgen.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber noch zu kalt für eine solche Aktion.

Zum liegenden Fisch werden sich sicher noch die Spezies melden. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Nessi2002 (14. März 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> also ich würde die Algen / den Algenschleim raus fischen.
> Bei dem kleinen Teich wird das Arbeit von höchstens 15 Minuten sein.
> 
> Bei dem __ Goldfisch habe ich mich dann ja gewaltig vertan ........
> ...


Den Schleim hab ich schon öfter mal versucht rauszufischen und komplett ist leider nicht möglich. Man sieht auf den Bildern vielleicht nicht wieviel das ist. Ist wirklich nicht wenig. Zudem verstecken sich genau da die Molch-Larven. Jedes mal wenn ich so einen Klumpen raushole, muss ich anschließend gucken, ob da nicht ne Larve mit drin ist. Die Algen an der Wasseroberfläche hängen an den verdorrten Pflanzenresten fest. Mit einem Kescher kommt man da nicht zwischen, da muss man eine Harke nehmen. Damit kriegt man aber auch nicht viel auf einmal raus.

Der Goldfisch macht das schon seit ca. 2 Jahren würd ich sagen. Ich hab immer gedacht, er macht das um möglichst viel Wärme abzukriegen, wenn im Sommer die Sonne auf den Teich scheint. Er hatte auch mal einen dunkellila Fleck am Rücken. Hab heute gelesen, dass das ein Sonnenbrand sein kann. Ich würde auch mit ihm zum Tierarzt fahren, aber die nächste Einrichtung die auch Fische behandelt ist die Tierklinik der Uni Gießen (ich wohne in 61381 Friedrichsdorf im Taunus). Laut Routenplaner dauert die Fahrt 36 Minuten. Da müsste ich mich informieren, wie ich den Fisch am besten transportieren kann. Aber das kann mir hier sicher auch jemand erklären.



pema schrieb:


> Hallo Nessi,
> also 'normal' ist das wohl bei Fischen nicht, sich mal bequem auf die Seite zu legen. Ich habe Fische nur im Aquarium gehalten und wenn da ein Fisch auf der Seite lag - oh Ha, der war krank. Aber wenn der Kerl schon länger so unterwegs ist - keine Ahnung, bin auch kein Teichfreakfisch. (ich meine natürlich Teichfischfreak)
> Ich weiß nicht, wie lange du den Teich schon im Auge hast. Bei mir sieht es z.Zt. ähnlich aus. Diese Algen bedecken fast die Hälfte des Teichgrundes und an manchen Stellen habe ich auch diese schwimmenden Algenpolster - aber egal. Ich weiß, dass in ein paar Wochen die Teichwelt wieder anders aussieht. Nämlich wenn die Teichpflanzen zu wachsen beginnen und den Algen die Nährstoffe streitig machen.
> Immer mit der Ruhe und - nebenbei gesagt - schimpf mit deiner Mutter nicht so sehr - ich habe schon viel schlimmere Haltungsbedingungen von Goldfischen gesehen (300L, 5 Goldfische, kein Futter, kein 'gar nichts' - mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis sie tot sind). Da geht es denen deiner Mutter doch super.
> petra


Ja, ich habe mittlerweile gemerkt, dass ich die Situation wohl schlimmer eingeschätzt habe, als sie ist. Aber ich habe meine Mutter auch zu meinem Onkel (der ist eigentlich recht versiert in Garten- und Teichsachen, wohnt aber 350km entfernt und kann deswegen nicht helfen) sagen hören: "Die Fische müssen weg, ist mir egal was damit passiert, von mir aus kannst du sie..." (hat den Satz unbeendet gelassen). Im Klartext also, sie sind ihr total egal, sie will sie nur noch loswerden. Das finde ich von der Einstellung her einfach nicht ok.



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Nessi
> 
> Darf ich fragen in welcher Region der Teich ist.
> 
> ...


Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was du mit "Region" meinst. Also ich wohne im Taunus, wie oben geschrieben, wenn du das meinst. Der Teich ist auch relativ seicht. Wie tief genau, kann ich nicht sagen, werde bei Gelegenheit mal messen. Ich glaube nicht tiefer als 60cm. Wenn es sehr kalt ist, ist die vordere Hälfte schon zugefroren. Im hinteren Teil schützt aber der Loorbeerbaum, da bleibt der Teich meistens eisfrei. Nur wenn es extrem kalt ist, -15 Grad oder so, friert er komplett zu. Da haben wir aber auch so ein Styroporteil im Teich, sodass ein kleines Loch immer offen bleibt. Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. März 2015)

Hallo Nessi,

frage ist ja, ob der Teich generell bleiben soll oder ob Deine Mutter lieber mit dem Rasenmäher über die Fläche fahren würde.

Muß eigentlich Deine Mutter beantworten, da Du Ihr den Teich nicht schön reden kannst.

Im übrigen haun viele Angler jeden Tag irgendwelchen Fischen die Rübe ab und Hühnerzüchter und...

Zum Tierartzt fahren würde ich nicht, auch wenn ich die Einstellung sehr sehr sehr löblich finde.

Viele Goldfischteichbesitzer kaufen Fische, die den Überbestand  wegfressen.
Nicht ins Klo spühlen, sondern das einen Angler kurz und schmerzfrei erledigen lassen.
(Wenn EBay oder andere Versuche nicht funktionieren. )

Zum Teich: Ich vermute, das bei Regen die Erde in den Teich gespült wird. Dadurch kommt evtl. Rasendünger im den Teich und dieser düngt die Allgen?


----------



## Tanny (15. März 2015)

Hallo Nessi, 



Nessi2002 schrieb:


> Den Schleim hab ich schon öfter mal versucht rauszufischen und komplett ist leider nicht möglich. Man sieht auf den Bildern vielleicht nicht wieviel das ist. Ist wirklich nicht wenig. Zudem verstecken sich genau da die Molch-Larven.



dann würde ich auch eher zu dem tendieren, was Helmut schrieb: abwarten 

Bevor man um diese Zeit zu viel macht, lieber gar nichts tun. 
Das Abfischen hätte bei mir auch in erster Linie "kosmetische Gründe". 
WObei es auch da nicht drauf ankommt, alles weg zu bekommen - ich fische auch den Sommer über immer nur grob die Algen raus. 




Nessi2002 schrieb:


> Der __ Goldfisch macht das schon seit ca. 2 Jahren würd ich sagen.



...wow.....
...ohne jetzt irgendwelche AHnung von Fischen zu haben, würde ich sagen: was immer es ist/war ...er hat gelernt damit zu leben.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. März 2015)

Hi Nessi,

ich bin auch keine Freundin von übereiltem Aktionismus. Deswegen finde ich es gut und richtig, dass du dir die Algen erst mal anschaust und überlegst. Später, wenn die Molchlarven raus sind, kannst du mal versuchen, den angerauhten Holzstiel eines Besens, Spatens oder so zwischen die Algen zu stecken und mit einer leichten Drehbewegung wieder raus zu ziehen. Da bleibt recht viel dran hängen, das man dann einfach abstreifen kann. Gibt übrigens einen sehr nahrhaften Kompost. Alle Algen wirst du damit nicht erwischen, sollst du auch nicht. Algen sind ja erst mal Wasserpflanzen, die eine Menge Nähstoffe verstoffwechseln, die die Fische ausscheiden. Und nebenbei reichern sie das Wasser mit Sauerstoff an, solange man sie nicht überhand nehmen lässt. Also nehmen einem Wasserpflanzen auch Reinigungsarbeiten ab.
Was mich allerdings stören würde, wäre das "nackte" Ufer. Noch ein paar Steine darauf und ein wenig bepflanzen, dann könnte deine Mutter sich vielleicht mit dem Anblick anfreunden? 



Tanny schrieb:


> ...wow.....
> ...ohne jetzt irgendwelche AHnung von Fischen zu haben, würde ich sagen: was immer es ist/war ...er hat gelernt damit zu leben.....


Ich kenne mich mit Fischen jetzt nicht wirklich aus, aber das scheint mir schlüssig. Erworbene oder angeborene Behinderungen (falls es sowas ist), gibts immer und überall mal. In der freien Natur wird so ein Tier ziemlich schnell weggefressen, in Gefangenschaft überlebt es. Das ist halt immer das Problem, wenn man sich "Natur ins Haus" holt, man ist hin-und hergerissen zwischen Verantwortung und "machen lassen". Und es ist gewiss auch nicht leicht, zu beurteilen wie's dem Fisch dabei geht, von weitem schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (5. Mai 2015)

Hi Nessi,

mich würde interessieren,  was denn nun aus dem Teich geworden ist. Möchtest du vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder zeigen?
Seit dem Tod meines Onkels steht meine Tante auch alleine da mit dem Teich und ist völlig überfordert. Da sie aber eigentlich sehr daran hängt, möchte Sie ihn auch nicht aufgeben.  Es war der ganze stolz meines Onkels. Jetzt greife ich ihr halt dauerhaft unter die Arme. Ist das nicht auch für dich eine Option?  Du schreibst so engagiert,  vielleicht hättest du sogar Freude an einem "Pflegeteich"?
Ich muss nur noch meine Tante dazu bringen, dass sie nicht ständig füttert :-(
"Aber die Fischis gucken doch so lieb"...
Es sind halt geschätzte 20 in einem 1000 Liter Becken (au weia) ich bin gerade dran sie zu bearbeiten,  dass ich wenigstens die Karpfen (jaaaa... Karpfen) in die Kleinanzeige Kleinanzeigen stellen darf.  Die Goldies haben sentimentalen Wert.
Wer hat denn den Teich bei deiner Mutter angelegt?  Ist der auch mit irgendwelchen Emotionen verbunden? (Jetzt kommt gerade die Erzieherin durch wie ihr merkt ;-P

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Wetterleuchten (5. Mai 2015)

Mondlicht2202 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn den Teich bei deiner Mutter angelegt? Ist der auch mit irgendwelchen Emotionen verbunden? (Jetzt kommt gerade die Erzieherin durch wie ihr merkt ;-P


Den Gedanken hatte ich aber auch schon, aus der Erfahrung heraus, dass Hinterlassenschaften mit einem riesigen Wust an -teils sehr widersprüchlichen- Gefühlen verbunden sein können. Manchmal werden solchen "Hinterlassenschaften" als unglaublich anstrengend und überfordernd empfunden, obwohl die reine praktische Arbeit gar nicht so groß ist, aber dieser "Gefühlwust" eben lähmend wirkt.
Sagt jetzt mal so die Werbetechnikerin, die ja auch irgendwie mit Impulssteuerung zu tun hat


----------

